# Re-installing Windows on RAID 0 array



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 2x500GB Spinpoints in RAID0, running Windows 7 Ultimate, 64bit.

Its been a while since I've been running this install of windows and want to do a fresh install. Is there any way I can re-install Windows without having to worry about re-installing my RAID drivers?

If I were to launch the Windows installation from within my current install of Windows, will I still be required to provide the drivers, or will it be able to carry forward the drivers currently installed?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 14, 2011)

7 should have the reqierd drivers to boot from the raid array, you should still update them once windows is installed however.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried doing a clean install by booting from the DVD itself, but when it comes to the point where you select which partition to install on, it only saw my external USB HDD and not my RAID array partitions.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 14, 2011)

also the motherboard should be able to handle the raid too!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

Tried disconnecting the external HDD and booted from the install DVD, but it won't see my array at all. Insists on me providing the drivers.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Tried disconnecting the external HDD and booted from the install DVD, but it won't see my array at all. Insists on me providing the drivers.



I always have the same issue when reinstalling on my raid0 

You're not alone...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Best way to do it:
http://www.rt7lite.com/

Utility to where you can slipstream your drivers into the installation.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

Sigh,....I'm willing to provide it the drivers now but it saying they aren't signed....geez


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Sigh,....I'm willing to provide it the drivers now but it saying they aren't signed....geez



then you used the wrong drivers.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, the thing is 64 bit Win7 requires that the drivers MUST be signed...it won't allow unsigned drivers. But MSI hasn't got the drivers signed.

The workaround is to install a 32 bit RAID driver, which will later get updated to 64 bit by itself.

Trying to find drievrs that will work.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

uhhh no, 32 bit drivers wont install on a 64 bit OS. ever.


did you think of checking AMD's website, where they release them every month with the catalyst drivers?

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/integrated_win7-64.aspx#3


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

checking now. this is the one I was using:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...B9kKUAxDhwYWTE2XA&sig2=xYgUjGolHtI80rx8LeEvuQ

Getting the drivers from AMD system now. 
Btw, the 32-bit on 64-bit thing actually does work. Its how I did it the first time around.

The download of SB RAID drivers from AMD website turned out to be a Catalyst control. Not the driver files to provide at install time.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> checking now. this is the one I was using:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...B9kKUAxDhwYWTE2XA&sig2=xYgUjGolHtI80rx8LeEvuQ
> 
> Getting the drivers from AMD system now.
> ...



let me look into that, i thought those RAID drivers had the boot time ones as well.

try either of these


ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_amd_sataraid_raid_8-series_win7.exe
http://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_amd_sataraid_raid_8-series_win7.exe


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup...the first one worked. I was skeptical because it said 8 series RAID drivers, while my chipset is 7 series (790FX), but it worked anyways.

Thanks, Mussels!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Yup...the first one worked. I was skeptical because it said 8 series RAID drivers, while my chipset is 7 series (790FX), but it worked anyways.
> 
> Thanks, Mussels!!



AMD love including everything as all in one packages, so its always an idea to try a similar product to see if it works. in this case, they're both SATA II controllers so i figured the odds were high.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Speaking of the 8 series drivers, brings up a question of mine. When migrating to an 8 series board from a 7 series with raid, would a reinstall of the OS be in order? Have to rebuild the array?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Speaking of the 8 series drivers, brings up a question of mine. When migrating to an 8 series board from a 7 series with raid, would a reinstall of the OS be in order? Have to rebuild the array?



i think it would actually work.


i'd suggest a reinstall anyway just for a clean OS, but the RAID array itself should be compatible.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think it would actually work.
> 
> 
> i'd suggest a reinstall anyway just for a clean OS, but the RAID array itself should be compatible.



True about the reinstall. Thanks Mussels.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

Did your RAID array need re-creation?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Did your RAID array need re-creation?



Havent migrated yet. But thinking about it.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2011)

It would be quite interesting if your RAID array didn't need recreation


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

xbonez said:


> It would be quite interesting if your RAID array didn't need recreation



not really. much like moving from intels ICH9 to ICH10, the controllers are pretty much identical. they might have added more ports internally or boosted the bandwidth or changed the design somewhat, but if the core components and drivers havent changed, then they'll be compatible - no different to say, upgrading the firmware on a RAID controller.



as i said above: its only one generation apart and uses the same drivers and technology (still SATA II), so odds are good that the hardware really hasnt changed much.


----------

